# OK - don't laugh too hard!!!



## TxLadyAngler (Oct 6, 2004)

I took up fly fishing in October 2005 (Canada, the Bow River) and have done some in fresh water. But since this past summer, I have been practicing in saltwater without much success.

I booked a trip with Baja on the Fly and tried for Roosters, but couldn't get any to bite. And I recently took up fly tying.

Anyway, here I am with a trip booked to Port Isabel in July for Snook, and what a dream come true if I could actually catch one of those on the fly. So, here's my goal, to actually tie a fly for snook, take it with me on the trip, and catch a Snook on that fly.

Here's where you come in . . . any suggestions on a "go to" Snook fly? I have been looking for a good book with diagrams on saltwater flies and haven't found one yet . . . any direction would be appreciated.

Tight lines,
Patricia Drake
Cofounder / Pres., Texas Lady Anglers


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Pat, I am still laughing. Seriously, the best advice should come from the guide on your charter. Give him or her a call and see what type of fly they suggest you take. Then I would do a search for a picture or pictures of the flies they recommend and try tying some. When all else fails, go to a fly shop and buy a few for patterns. I would certainly tie weed guards on the flies Borski style. Take a piece of 20 lb. Mason Hard Mono, double in half, and tie it just behind the eye of the hook and build the head over it. Then clip the ends about even with the point of the hook. It may not be too windy down there in July, but it will be very very hot. Be sure that you are equiped with a good fly line. I tie flies as a hobby and will tie some for my friends and just charge them for postage and a little for materials. If you need more help PM me.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I am still trying to do the same thing, that is catch a Texas Snook on a fly. I always get distracted by Redfish, Trout, Tarpon, or other distractions on the Beach. 

Proven patterns are Larry Haines Pilchard and Brown Shrimp fly. Look on his website. The pilchard is in Greg Berlochers Texas Flies Book. The guides use their own variations. Clousers, Deceivers, Seaducers. Basically heavy flies for around the jetty and light or no weight for the flats. 

Also small glass minnow patterns and gurglers under the lights. I have seen big Snook appear out of nowhere scattering schools of bait and small trout both in Port Isabelle and Mansfield. Good luck


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Patricia, some white deceivers, or sea ducers are always good. If you have time, come by the Texas Fly Fishers monthly meeting, the last Tuesday of each month. You can find lots of help there. Also, get with Andy Packmore at FTU, he hold fly tying classes each month. This is also a good site for snook patterns... Barflyfish.com 
If you need any help, drop me a pm. 

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Patricia,

Who are you booked with?

Most of the snook I've caught down there have been on white ultra-hair deceiver type flies that Larry taught me to tie, white, black, or red clousers, and large white deceivers.

Think big, white, streamers, and don't be afraid to use synthetic hairs so they are lighter and easier to cast on a smaller rod.


----------



## TxLadyAngler (Oct 6, 2004)

Skinny Water said:


> Hi Patricia,
> 
> Who are you booked with?


The Texas Lady Anglers are booked with Capt. Ernest Cisneros, Capt. Trisha, and Capt. Mike McBride.

The trip is not booked as a flyfishing trip, but I will be bringing my gear anyway. A lot of the ladies will be trailoring their own boats as well. We'll be down there for 4 days, fishing with the guides on one of the four days and then setting off on our own boats on the 2nd day . . . so I am determined to use the flyrod on one of those outings.

Thanks so much for everyone's advise. I have successfully tied my 1st clouser . . . while it's not the prettiest, it's a start.

And I will be attending the fly tying workshop this Thursday night at FTU . . . so hoping to get some more advice.

Next on my list is to try a seducer.

Thanks again,
Pat


----------



## Capt. Ernest Cisneros (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi Pat,

Hope all is well. I am certainly by no means even consider myself a fly fisherman, but I can say I have caught a few bones and redfish when they have been easy to target on a fly. 

As Chris suggested, make sure you get in contact with Andy Packmore at FTU. He knows his stuff and will lead you in the right direction. Also, I suggest giving Larry Haines a call, he is very knowledgable and helpful when it comes to catching snook on a fly. "The Shop" 956 943-1785. 

I do promise to try everything in my power and knowledge to make your dream come true. But, I warn you, it can become a serious addiction. 

Pat, if you need me to pick up some proven snook flies from Larry let me know and I will be glad to do it for you. 



Take care and see you soon,
Ernest Cisneros


----------

